# Mystery Hood Switch



## bbach (Jul 14, 2005)

I found a mystery switch flopping around under the hood in my 98' Maxima. It appears to be a switch that opens or closes when the hood is closed. It has a rubber boot over the the end and there is a little bracket (in the foreground) that it is supposed to slip over but the plastic on the switch broke. I suppose that it is either a safety switch or maybe for a light. Any idea?

Thanks. -- Bud


----------



## z350boy (Mar 13, 2007)

Propbably for a light.


----------



## bbach (Jul 14, 2005)

I think you are right. It was drawing some current when I measured it. It probably what has been drawing down my battery. I just disconnected the switch for now. Thanks. 

-- Bud


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its for the factory alarm I believe.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree it is most likely switch for alarm.


----------



## kcarmax (Apr 11, 2010)

*mystery hood switch*

It is definitely for the factory alarm, not for a light


----------

